
“Ask me anything. I don’t provide feedback.” - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/ask-me-anything-i-dont-provide-feedback-a165a05fbe42#.z1syrmo8y
======
reitanqild
While there is certainly something to be said here a lot of this seems to boil
down to personality.

In fact if anyone gave me an assignment I'd prefer if they continued their own
work as soon as I signalled I had understood it.

Also, if the majority of the current workforce is men I guess a cynical test
is: can this woman thrive in our current environment?

~~~
DinahDavis
And if they can't does that mean they shouldn't be there? I think it means we
need to change the current workforce to make it open to people of all kinds.

------
DinahDavis
I was disappointed to see how this lady's interview process went. How will we
increase diversity in tech if this is how interviews are run. Also, I have
never heard of a group interview before. Very odd.

